# cesarean delivery after failed attempt of trial delivery



## BABS37 (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't figure out the correct code for a cesarean delivery after a failed trial of a vaginal delivery and no other OB care for this patient. Do I only use 59514?

Thank you!


----------



## donna_vig (Dec 21, 2011)

59618-59622 is for failed vaginal delivery, previous c-section.  Maybe this will help.  Also, the ICD-9 will reflect the code for complications leading to the delivery.  I hope this helps!


----------



## BABS37 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does that work though if this is her first baby and she hasn't had a previous C-section before?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 22, 2011)

No, not if those are not your facts.

Searching the forums, I found that your question was asked on 5-26-2010 (see https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=36455&highlight=failed+vaginal+delivery).

The conclusion, there, was that you only code the successful procedure. From that, I take it you would use 59410 (Routine obstetric care including antepartum care, cesarean delivery, and postpartum care) if the vaginal delivery (if it had worked) would ahve been coded 59400.


----------

